# 50.000 Euro Strafe wegen unerlaubter Faxwerbung



## haudraufundschluss (4 Februar 2003)

http://news.zdnet.de/story/0,,t101-s2129846,00.html


----------



## Anonymous (4 April 2003)

*sieder-edv.de/dailerschutz/*

Hallo
Habe eines Deiner Posting gelesen in dem Du als Tip den Schnelltest
www. sieder-edv.de/dailerschutz/ über Dailerbefall weitergibst.

Ich möchte den test ebenfalls durchführen ,aber bei sieder edv angekommen,übersteigt mein Können ,den Anforderungen.

Es gibt da so viel zum Downloaden.

Kannst Du mir die weiteren Schritte erklären ?

Danke


----------



## AmiRage (4 April 2003)

Irgendwie etwas weg vom Thema in diesem Thread?!  :roll: 

Ansonsten auf ...

http://www.sieder-edv.de/dialerschutz/

... klicken und auf der sich öffnenden Seite unten auf "Zum Test".


----------

